

Torbit Measures The Affect Of Site Speed On Your Bounce, Conversion & Revenue - aresant
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/26/torbit-insight/

======
jfox85
Get 20% off by using the promo code "hackernews"

------
phreeza
Affect? Really, or are they somehow trolling?

~~~
tdr
Better than starting a school report with "This report aims to _asses_ the
validity of ..."

The content seems legit, but your comment is the funniest I read this week.

~~~
joshfraser
I appreciated it. It makes me feel better for having a hard time keeping them
straight. :)

------
kristianp
s/Affect/Effect/g

